# Torrents killing my net.



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i know i know.... the title says it all. 

i been able to DL torrents for years on my computer no problems and now when utorrent starts my net just dies. 

i'f figured out that tcp/ip just shuts off as soon as utorrent fires up.

i've tried different programs and it does the same thing. the ports are open on the router as well.

whats the deal there?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Allow less connections? Limit bandwidth?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried transport encryption, so your ISP doesn't know what your downloading:

http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-BitTorrent-traffic/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Allow less connections? Limit bandwidth?



yup. tried that.



oli_ramsay said:


> Have you tried transport encryption, so your ISP doesn't know what your downloading:
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-BitTorrent-traffic/



already enabled.

when utorrent starts no browser traffic can occur. IM's and other progs that use the net work still.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe try renaming the exe file?  I dunno, sounds fucked up...   Could be time to change your ISP


----------



## Fastmix (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a similar issue a while ago, there are 2 solution, 1 if you need to install an os service pack...do it, that might do it, 2 you need to format and reinstall os.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you increase the Half-open? 

You should limit this to 80% of half-open available.

I _think_ Vista Ultimate has 25.


----------



## Asylum (Jan 8, 2009)

Download Peer Guardian and protect your privacy!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i seem to have gotten it fixed for now. i had to force port forwarding and set a static ip address.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 8, 2009)

there is alot more you can do, with my rig i can run a torrent with as many open connections as i want and it will not even slow me down much in games, i run openWRT + X-Wrt, its QoS lets me set everything i want with higher priority than the torrent connections, plus openWRT being able to handle any number of connections without having any issues, i even leave my connection tracking open for 5 days, since hitting the max number of connections in openWRT will not make it crash it just starts closeing them oldest first yay omg.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 8, 2009)

Try this guide and forum, they got me up and going pretty quick. Basics include opening the port, limiting upload to less than your max (use the speedtest), limiting global connections, half-open connections, ect.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 8, 2009)

the only reason i say things is you dont have to limit your connections and stuff, having a good network means being able to hammer it as hard as if a router wasnt even there :?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 8, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> the only reason i say things is you dont have to limit your connections and stuff, having a good network means being able to hammer it as hard as if a router wasnt even there :?



I'll have to try that openWRT thing sometime. I've removed the half-open connection limit before and found it had virtually no effect on speeds, so now I just limit them.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 8, 2009)

its pretty good just, if you need a GUI its probably best to put one on that has X-Wrt already installed


----------



## v12dock (Jan 9, 2009)

Who is your ISP?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

to much upload kills it every time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

problem has been solved guys.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

and it was?



fitseries3 said:


> i seem to have gotten it fixed for now. i had to force port forwarding and set a static ip address.





????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

yep. just needed some coaxing. 

and for the record... 

i have fibre.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> yep. just needed some coaxing.
> 
> and for the record...
> 
> i have fibre.



We used to have that at work. Super fast 25MB down.

I miss it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

upload is very close. ~18-20mb  

i pay $57.31 a month for 471 channels and fibre net.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem like this, but with limewire.  My bandwidth was anywhere from 900KB/s to 1.1MB/s, and after about 3 minutes of downloading at those speeds, it would go down to sub 56k speeds, 2kb/s to 20 kb/s.
also fibre bandwidth isnt the reason we use it over coax, it is the distance it can be used without any sort of repeater.  I laid fibre personally in IRAQ, it is much harder than regular cable, and is pretty easy to break.  Seems more reliable, and has better interfacing with our cisco switches, although the Gbics cost too much.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> upload is very close. ~18-20mb
> 
> i pay $57.31 a month for 471 channels and fibre net.



why must u make me hate u more


lol that's a good deal!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

hatred doesn't affect me any.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't wait for some fiber to enter my area, hopefully by the time that happens it won't be mainstream yet so I'll get a few years of nice low prices before they are inevitably jacked up.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> hatred doesn't affect me any.



I bet it makes you smile:shadedshu


hhehehehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

CALL YOUR ISP AND DEMAND A CHEAPER PACKAGE.

i was paying $104 a month till i called and asked for an "upgrade" which gave me more channels and a lower bill.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I bet it makes you smile:shadedshu
> 
> 
> hhehehehe



loved/hated its all the same. just a feeling... none of which really bother me. i have happy and thats one of the only emotions ever have.


----------

